# Contender  vs Revolver Recoil



## 7dawg9 (May 31, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting a Contender in 30-30. How does the recoil compare to a Single Action 44 revolver?


----------



## Richard P (May 31, 2011)

If you intend on using commercial rifle ammunition it will be comparable to full 44 loads in a Ruger 7 1/2'' revolver.  Generally the revolver handles recoil by rotating in the hand. The T/C doesnt do this very well so you may feel it more in the web of the hand.  The 10'' barreled T/C will jump more than one with a 14'' barrel.  You might look for ''managed recoil'' loads.
   The 30-30 is not efficient in 10'' barrels.  That's why the .30 Herrett was developed using 110 and 125gr bullets.  If you reload you can make your own poison.  Then again, if you reload you could think of the 7-30 Waters. If you arent going to use bullets that exceed the 125 and 130gr frame you may as well have one that flies well.


----------



## Rich M (Jun 1, 2011)

I always thought the 30-30 had a lot more muzzle jump and a more drawn-out recoil as compared to a .44.  ...don't know how to explain it beyond that.


----------



## ejs1980 (Jun 5, 2011)

They are nothing alike but both are a handfull. If you can shoot the single action well you can handle the 30/30. I have a 7.5 inch sbh and it compares to the super 14 30/30. The super 14 44 mag seems worse than the 30/30 but the 44 barrel is lighter due to a bigger hole.


----------



## probass (Jun 15, 2011)

*Why a 30-30*

Just out of curiosity .. why a 30-30? 

I have about ten or so Contenders and got rid of the 30-30 because it was uncomfortable to shoot.

Not a ballistics guy so I am not sure why ... I have 375 win, 35 rem, 7-30 waters, 223, and a bunch of others that were not as bad as the 30-30.

Ammo would be cheaper for sure ..... just wondering


----------



## 7dawg9 (Jun 16, 2011)

*contender*

Do y'all favor a 35 over 30-30?


----------



## Old Coach (Jun 30, 2011)

I shoot a 30-30AI --14"bbl.
Handload 125NBTs to 2600fps.
Less than MOA @100.
Shot with both hands from a rest the recoil is very managable.
I had 4 men at the range in the spring that had never shot a Contender and all 4 were able to hit a 12x12 steel @100 with their first shot. Scope is a 2.5x6 Bushnell.
I use the T/C as a backup and short range gun when hunting elevated box stands set up on looong fields.

Coach


----------



## Mack in N.C. (Jul 7, 2011)

i have 2 30-30 barrels....1 10 in and the other 14.....10 incher i use irons and the 14 i use a scope...........i dont seewhy someone would shoot a 7-30.....yeah it may shoot alittle father but u cant shoot the variety of ammo and the 30 herret failed because all around it is not better than its parent.............recoil on 10 incher is not too bad....mack


----------



## Eddy M. (Jul 7, 2011)

I prefer my 7X30 waters  
I  have a contender pistol and carbine in this and great accuracy -recoil is managable- but you need to reload -- Federal in the past did runs of 7X30 loaded ammo don't know if they still do-- I bought a bunch and re-load-- Midway had brass in the past


----------

